# Platy's and swordtails not dropping.



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i have just lost my 2 female platys, one just vanished and my f swordtail attacked the other one who then died, thing is, they didnt drop any fry for about 2 month, and my big f absorbed her fry when she was in the net breeder, she was fine the last time though. Could the other fish i have cause them not to want to drop? I have recently stocked with 3 angels spread out over 2weeks. Im trying to switch fish, and wipe out the harlequins and my last g tiger barb, otherwise they mite be eaten by my angels. Im wondering if mollys would breed as they are bigger, have never kept angels before any advice.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Angels = no living fry


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. Angels eat fry on sight. You might have even actually had some fry get born, only to have them become angel food.
However, it's more likely that you haven't had any fry, because yes, they need some privacy to give birth. Without it they'll hold the fry in as long as they can, sometimes with lethal results. Breeder traps are not the answer, since they tend to only freak out in them.

For best results, set yourself up a cheap plastic tub with a simple sponge filter & a cheap shop light over it, and stuff it 1/3 full of floating plants like anacharis/elodea or hornwort ( ceratophyllum ) Put a fat female in it and she'll usually drop her fry in a few days, and they'll live.


----------

